# Kung Fu Panda



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

The Smiddelette and I went to see this today and we found it to be funny and fun! Take the little ones to see it if you get the opportunity, we had a blast! Jack Black was the perfect voice for the Panda...


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

The Mojette (to steal one of your phrases Smiddy) absolutely adores penguins and pandas... so it looks like we will be seeing this one before I get to any of my "nerd" movies I've missed (Iron Man, Hulk, Dark Knight, etc)


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Very kewl (on all accounts, BTW)! The Smiddelette is asking about the Hulk too, but its PG-13 so he will have to wait. In Kung Fu Panda he laughed a lot, he was so into the facial expressions of the characters too which was very well done BTW!


----------

